# having some trouble



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i have shot about a half dozen coyotes in open feilds. now i am tring to hunt this wood lot. it is pretty well grown in and there are lots of yote sign. the land owner is begging me to kill some of them for her. yet i havn;t had any sucess.

ne of u pros ever hunt timber, and ne advise would be great


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

how old are u???


----------

